# VW T5 Conversion



## 102993 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thinking of converting a VW T5 into a campervan myself. Anyone know where I can get the base units ready made, or is self converting a non starter?

If I do convert it myself how would I fare insurance wise?


----------



## 102993 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone with any ideas?


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Try these people

http://www.uk-motorcaravans.co.uk/

There are a lot more convertors out there not sure if they supply DIY, but try a web search.

A very usefull book is one by Lindsay Porter 'The camper conversion manual' or 'How to convert Volkswagen BUS or VAN to camper' the web site is shown as

http://www.veloce.co.uk/shop/produc...rod_id=V245&prod_group=Caravanning & Camping&

I can't see a problem with DIY conversion re, insurance, there are a lot of VW campers that have been 'DIYd'

Fitting the units yourself would give you great satisfaction, and save you a bucketfull of dosh. But be aware you will have to have a 'corgi' registered type gas fitter to connect your gas lines.

Texas


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Try:
http://www.sbmcc.co.uk/
http://www.soh.me.uk/
http://www.justkampers.co.uk/

8)


----------



## 126583 (Aug 5, 2009)

hi we do a fantastic convertion on t5 give us a call on 07879696572 and we can run you through all the details for you.


----------

